# Members, what would you like to see done here at SI?



## Zeek (Apr 28, 2012)

Looking for input from the members. Is there anything we are missing as a site that would make the place better?

 special forums of some kind?  whatever is on your mind this is the thread to mention it on.


Thx


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 28, 2012)

Well I like how you can like posts on tid and how the user profile OS set up with points n.stuff.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 28, 2012)

we do have rep pts here also, didn't realize that till the other day.

 As for liking posts etc, sounds interesting will look around the controls and see if I can find any way to enable it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 28, 2012)

Like tid.  It's set up for users is nice and when your lookibg at members names in threads it has the big green or red bar showing if their on or off.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Like tid.  It's set up for users is nice and when your lookibg at members names in threads it has the big green or red bar showing if their on or off.



Those are some very custom mods at TID. We have a rep system here - see the little star at the bottom of every post? That is for people's rep. You can add or take away rep there.  You can also tell if someone is online by the little green dot next to their name.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 28, 2012)

Ya I'm.aware but the bar is so much cooler. Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 28, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Ya I'm.aware but the bar is so much cooler. Lol



LoL! Well it'll go on the list!


----------



## Josh30013 (Apr 29, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Well I like how you can like posts on tid and how the user profile OS set up with points n.stuff.



herm this is not fb it's a steroid site lol. but that would be cool


----------



## Mr P (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, speakimg for myself now, but I would really love to see Mrs P take on Absofsteel in a topless jacuzzi titty fight...so can we make it happen ???? My blood preassure just went up, help call 911 !!!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2012)

Mr P said:


> Well, speakimg for myself now, but I would really love to see Mrs P take on Absofsteel in a topless jacuzzi titty fight...so can we make it happen ???? My blood preassure just went up, help call 911 !!!!!!



Can the jacuzzi be filled with butterscotch pudding?


----------



## Zeek (Apr 29, 2012)

Mr P said:


> Well, speakimg for myself now, but I would really love to see Mrs P take on Absofsteel in a topless jacuzzi titty fight...so can we make it happen ???? My blood preassure just went up, help call 911 !!!!!!



 I am not touching that one lol

 and you sir are risking your life with that comment!!  Mrs P can cook so I know she has knives!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 29, 2012)

Mr P said:


> Well, speakimg for myself now, but I would really love to see Mrs P take on Absofsteel in a topless jacuzzi titty fight...so can we make it happen ???? My blood preassure just went up, help call 911 !!!!!!



I'll Cosign that!


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 29, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I am not touching that one lol
> 
> and you sir are risking your life with that comment!!  Mrs P can cook so I know she has knives!!



Your right Ezekiel, He keeps forgetting I own knives , a taser gun, a real gun, and a MACHETE !! Love the machete, makes such a slow, nice clean shave on the pubes... me love it !!!!!!






Me lurves u babe !!!!


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 29, 2012)

Oppps, cut u Bitch !! !!!! I sowy !!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2012)

Mrs P you are fucking awesome and have completely earned my respect tonight... Seriously.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 29, 2012)

She is awesome bro!  makes me laugh non stop on some threads


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 29, 2012)

Hahaha  I love it


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2012)

A music forum so we can post up what gets us fired up for training...


----------



## Lulu66 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dud thats Jason's machete, ur done mrp


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 29, 2012)

Agree with the music forum and a SRc`s feedback forum at least to check in if the SRC worth it or not.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 29, 2012)

Make it if you DO post blood results...you have to have scanned the paper and you post proof...not just numbers. Anybody can say they went and got bloods done and post numbers. Be like *Spongy* and post the actual test!

Many blood testing centers will scan & e-mail you the blood results so you can save the picture/PDF file/Whatever and post it on here! Otherwise scan that effer

And no complaints so far. Is a really nice little chill pad for people who love the game of bodybuilding. I am going to work on an SI favicon since I'm off of work today! Unless Admin already has one...but still mine will be better than his! lol


----------



## Zeek (Apr 29, 2012)

I like your thinking georgia, the actual tests do have value especially when guys come over from other sites to see the results. They don't know if our guys are solid or not so the actual test is important. I posted mine with the elitropins  will do same with uncle z blue tops this week


----------



## Zeek (Apr 29, 2012)

POB great idea! we will make that happen!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 29, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I like your thinking georgia, the actual tests do have value especially when guys come over from other sites to see the results. They don't know if our guys are solid or not so the actual test is important. I posted mine with the elitropins  will do same with uncle z blue tops this week



Exactly what I mean. New members come over & research what gear to buy and see test results on them but all they are are a bunch of numbers. We need to solidify the legitimacy of these tests to set ourselves apart from other forums by having people with actual hard copy proof....not appearing as just numbers which have probably been inflated to support whoever is giving them the gear for free or support their own brand or preferences.

I say...hard copy or no thread. If you got the blood test done...post it. So we can read it & see for ourselves and new members will be all "omg, wow this place is legit"


----------



## Mr P (Apr 29, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Mrs P you are fucking awesome and have completely earned my respect tonight... Seriously.



lol, I laughed hard on that one too


----------



## Mr P (Apr 29, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Exactly what I mean. New members come over & research what gear to buy and see test results on them but all they are are a bunch of numbers. We need to solidify the legitimacy of these tests to set ourselves apart from other forums by having people with actual hard copy proof....not appearing as just numbers which have probably been inflated to support whoever is giving them the gear for free or support their own brand or preferences.
> 
> I say...hard copy or no thread. If you got the blood test done...post it. So we can read it & see for ourselves and new members will be all "omg, wow this place is legit"



^^  Agree Georgia


----------



## Zeek (Apr 29, 2012)

Agree 100% I alredy asked Mike to post his actual lab tests and I have been and will continue to post mine. Mike is not the most tech save guy though so he may need a litle help getting them online and such and his info taken off


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 30, 2012)

Maybe we can add a BB recipe forum, I know we have the diet forum, but most boards have a recipe forum.

and we need better smilies, me love smilies


----------



## Spear (May 1, 2012)

I'd like to not be logged out every time I leave the webpage!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 1, 2012)

Spear said:


> I'd like to not be logged out every time I leave the webpage!


 
Then click the remember me box before logging in.


----------



## Spear (May 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Then click the remember me box before logging in.



 I do, but every time I close the webpage and come back I have to log in again. Maybe it's because I use google chrome?


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 3, 2012)

I just learned something on this site. I dont like being limited to giving out rep points. Now giving them out to the same person to soon I can understand...but I dont like the 24hr time frame


----------



## LeanHerm (May 3, 2012)

I'm with cobra on this


----------



## Georgia (May 4, 2012)

Agreed Cobra. If someone makes a great post I don't want to have to rep dimwads like Herm who make useless stuff just to rep the person I wanted to rep all along because it was worthy of a rep! Ya know brah yeah welcome to BB.com u mad brah!? REP REP REP! NEG'D BITCHES!!!

jk Herm you're sexy


----------



## Pikiki (May 4, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I just learned something on this site. I dont like being limited to giving out rep points. Now giving them out to the same person to soon I can understand...but I dont like the 24hr time frame



X2 we should be able to rep someone when it deserve it for a post, not wait 24hrs to post if already rep someone else that day.


----------



## SFGiants (May 4, 2012)

Keep the trash out and those that follow them!

I don't car if you got 30 years (Vetness <==== New Word) in you if your trash and people praise that trash then they don't belong.

Most these morons self proclaiming saviors of the community and doing what's best for the community are the very worst thing in the community!

Joe Blow knows his shit but treats people like shit even then new he is attacking all he can in his path, How good is that?

They hate on you because they ain't you!


----------



## Zeek (May 4, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Maybe we can add a BB recipe forum, I know we have the diet forum, but most boards have a recipe forum.
> 
> and we need better smilies, me love smilies



 smiles and a recipe forum, both great ideas!



Spear said:


> I do, but every time I close the webpage and come back I have to log in again. Maybe it's because I use google chrome?



 I use chrome and don't have that issue, anyone else having the same issue that spear is?



Cobra Strike said:


> I just learned something on this site. I dont like being limited to giving out rep points. Now giving them out to the same person to soon I can understand...but I dont like the 24hr time frame



  hmmm thx for pointing that out!



BigHerm said:


> I'm with cobra on this



 Noted Mr BigHerm



SFGiants said:


> Keep the trash out and those that follow them!
> 
> I don't car if you got 30 years (Vetness <==== New Word) in you if your trash and people praise that trash then they don't belong.
> 
> ...



 Knocking on wood in hopes that I don't jinx us but so far we don't seem to have any of those type pricks


----------



## Georgia (May 5, 2012)

See how much rep we have in the User Info Panel in threads. Encourage quality posting. I'd like to see if mine or anyone elses rep has changed by just seeing it above or below their avatar


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

Georgia said:


> See how much rep we have in the User Info Panel in threads. Encourage quality posting. I'd like to see if mine or anyone elses rep has changed by just seeing it above or below their avatar


That is great idea rep points on your avi YEP


----------



## DF (May 5, 2012)

I am loving SI so far.  It's great to see a lot of friends from the other board.  What I would not like to see is SI ending up being about pushing sponsers (even if they are know to have issues ) and not about its members....as it seems to be on other sites.  You guys know what I mean?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2012)

dfeaton said:


> I am loving SI so far.  It's great to see a lot of friends from the other board.  What I would not like to see is SI ending up being about pushing sponsers (even if they are know to have issues ) and not about its members....as it seems to be on other sites.  You guys know what I mean?



That WILL NOT happen here.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2012)

Lol owned!!!


----------



## DF (May 5, 2012)

I didn't think so, but thought it needed to be said.  We have as far as I can see all quality members.  Oh yea and a couple of decent mods.....


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2012)

Cough cough Herm! Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2012)

Wow you guys are all pretty bitter about ology. Like PTSD from it or something...  I'm not sure what we can SAY to make you guys not worry so much.  You'll just have to experience it I suppose.  Keep in mind though that guys that you know and trust are helping to run this place and make it what it is. Guys like Ez and Herm.  Some of us are new to you, like myself but you'll get to know and trust me in time.


----------



## Mr P (May 5, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow you guys are all pretty bitter about ology. Like PTSD from it or something...  I'm not sure what we can SAY to make you guys not worry so much.  You'll just have to experience it I suppose.  Keep in mind though that guys that you know and trust are helping to run this place and make it what it is. Guys like Ez and Herm.  Some of us are new to you, like myself but you'll get to know and trust me in time.



The question is, can I turst u with my money & liquor ????


----------



## Zeek (May 5, 2012)

Mr P said:


> The question is, can I turst u with my money & liquor ????



 You can trust me with your money and liquor but absolutely NEVER trust me with shrimp or a good steak!

 setting aside tomorrow as a day to try to implement some of the changes you guys suggested

 The rep thing seems important to many guys so I will start with that and the forums Mrs P suggested!

 Please keep the ideas coming guys, this is your site after all


----------



## Georgia (May 6, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wow you guys are all pretty bitter about ology. Like PTSD from it or something...



A good chunk of the people here were banned from Ology...me without warning. We just hate the place period.

I know Zeek and I've seen you farting around on TID. And Herm has been on Ology in the poon section for a long time so I know everyone. This place is sweet and I hope it stays that way...like a McDonald's cheeseburger left out in the open...will never spoil


----------



## MTgirl (May 7, 2012)

Any way to put a reason why someone was banned?  It's like one day someone is actively contributing and the next it just says 'banned' under their user name.  Can admin put the reason in their siggy or something?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 7, 2012)

i just want to be special lol


----------



## Zeek (May 8, 2012)

Looks like the boss man implemented the thank and like options on the posts!

 Thx admin!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 8, 2012)

Yes!!! I've been pushing for that.  I think its a real nice addition.


----------



## Georgia (May 8, 2012)

When I click on notifications it is black until I hover over it


----------



## Jada (May 9, 2012)

I think it's would be nice to have a picture thread on injections spots, I know there are websites out 
There with pics and info but y not have it here in the comfort of OUR site and not needed to search when we have all the info plus all the new bros that come and join would love that. Hope it's not a dumb idea


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 9, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> I think it's would be nice to have a picture thread on injections spots, I know there are websites out
> There with pics and info but y not have it here in the comfort of OUR site and not needed to search when we have all the info plus all the new bros that come and join would love that. Hope it's not a dumb idea


 
I will put that together for ya tonight. Good call


----------



## Jada (May 10, 2012)

Thank u pillar


----------



## Spear (May 11, 2012)

I really like the little "jump to page" button I see on other forums. It's usually at the very bottom of the page, on the right hand side, for some reason I always use it.


----------



## Mrs P (May 11, 2012)

Well, Well, Well................... I'm still waiting on a recipe forum that a certain administrator promised


----------



## SFGiants (May 11, 2012)

Naked women running around all over the forum, Now that would be great to see if you could actually see it!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Well, Well, Well................... I'm still waiting on a recipe forum that a certain administrator promised



You're a mod. Just ban Ezekiel and he'll have to log in as Zeek. Then it will be convenient for him to set it up!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 11, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You're a mod. Just ban Ezekiel and he'll have to log in as Zeek. Then it will be convenient for him to set it up!


lol never thought of that.  Lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 11, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> lol never thought of that.  Lol



This is why I make the big bucks around here... :^O


----------



## fognozzle (Jun 20, 2012)

A steroid profile similar to ology's would be helpful. I studied that thing backwards and forwards. Newb wonderland!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 20, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> You're a mod. Just ban Ezekiel and he'll have to log in as Zeek. Then it will be convenient for him to set it up!



 Damn pob!!  dragging me through the mud!

 Mrs P  we will get that up and going for you, I just want to run it by admin real quick just to be sure he is ok with it also.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 20, 2012)

fognozzle said:


> A steroid profile similar to ology's would be helpful. I studied that thing backwards and forwards. Newb wonderland!



I agree with too, we need this...


----------



## Zeek (Jun 20, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> I agree with too, we need this...



  It is going to take a while to make if we do it the right way, means no copy and paste but authored by our own guys!

I'll be glad to do  say 5 detailed profiles to start this thing off...who else wants to step up and help put this together?


----------



## robot lord (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a wealth of info about everything a newb like me could ask for but info on obtaining and understanding your own labs. When to be tested, what you are looking for numbers wise and how to correct issues. Maybe this could be part of the proposed blood work section. A place to post, discuss and help other bros tweak the numbers a bit. Not just for legitimizing brands and compounds but helping to keep us all safe. Many of us(newbs) are more well versed on what compounds do, how to stack them and who has the good shit then how to care for ourselves thru labs and the corresponding knowledge to make adjustments. An everything about blood work area would help many of stay healthy and avoid bunk gear. Just a thought.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 20, 2012)

Excellent point Robot Lord!! thx bro


----------



## Tilltheend (Jun 20, 2012)

I think SI pretty much has it all. Maybe we could do a weekly chat? 2 chat session twice a week in a chatroom here on SI, instead of the shoutbox. Just to do something cool?


----------

